# 30 gallon Long Rimless shrimp tank..



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my dream tank is here and it is amazing I cant wait to get started.The tank is 34"L x 14"W x 15"H.I would like to get a custom stand made that is taller than normal for viewing,I am thinking of something three feet high instead of the average 2 foot high stand.I am hoping to have the stand this week so I can get started.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank, I like the rimless....very cool....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet. I was going to suggest Target for the stand, but you would have to wait at least a month as he barely started on mine and there's another guy wanting one after mine.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sweet. I was going to suggest Target for the stand, but you would have to wait at least a month as he barely started on mine and there's another guy wanting one after mine.


How tall are you going to have your stand made? I saw a tall stand and love the look so im thinking of three feet high


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine has to be at least 25" to clear my Eheim 2078 canister. I believe mine is about 30" tall or so. All I remember is that the top of the tank is 5'4" because that's how tall my wife is. Daniel and I had the same idea, which is that it would be easier to view standing up (kind of tough for me still as I am 6'2").


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, Target makes the most amazing customs stands EVER!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Would like to see your stand if you have a pic!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately not yet. I think Daniel just started framing it. I believe he's going to post a thread up on it this week, and I'll PM you when he does, if you don't see it. It's going to be essentially a flush ADA style stand which opens on 2 sides, since I am putting the tank into a corner. We tried many ideas before we arrived at one we both liked.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful tank  Can't wait to see the end product! I agree with getting Target to make the stand. Well worth the wait.

That 1 shrimp is still alive by the way! He's nearly an inch long and very active in the tank. It's such a pleasure to watch- he is so vibrant! I'm hoping to get a bunch more cherries soon for our 125G


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

If he is lonely Sophie let me know
If your in the area and I will give him some friends no charge


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Oh that would be just lovely! I would like to give you something for them though so I will pm you the next time I will be going that way and we can work something out


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I finally got my stand! its not exactly what I planned but I wanted to get this up and running finally.The tank was resealed by Ed and Athena because it sat for so long and had never been used.When I did the first water test I had a small leak. After the resealing the tank sat filled with water for 4 weeks with no problems The stand is over three feet tall with room under for a smaller tank
I put a 10 gallon under with plans for my Sakura shrimps.Ada substrate has been added and a very cool rock I found in the river that I scrubbed and boiled before placing it in there.I have a sponge filter from one of my shrimp tanks and I am running an Eiheim with substrate pro.My plans are C02 marimo balls from Chris (effox)and moss of course. for now any ideas for plants welcome.I have not figured out what to do for my lights yet.My tank is 34 wide and my light fixture is only 30.
















[/IMG


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That should be pretty sweet Sherry!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Woooooooow... Looking food, let the cycle begin~~   ~~


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Sherry, hurry up to set up and wait to cycle, I let my tank cycle for 2 months before adding shrimp!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris!
Yes it will be a long time before shrimps are in there but its so exciting to finally have it running lol.It will give me a chance to figure out how to aquascape it and what plants to use and what to do for lighting.Any ideas let me know.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it going to be a hitec planted or more of a simple one?

If it's a simple lotech planted tank then the coralife 65w PC would work or perhaps a coralife regular output 2 bulb t5, but it you want to take out all the short stops and blow some bells and whistles get a fish need it 150w pendant( maybe a nice x-mass present) to float above the rimless tank!

Since your stand is nice and the tank is rimless, a floating light pendant hung from the ceiling would finish it off! Who agrees with me?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be sweet! Im doing planted for sure but not so that I cant see the CRS.I have a coralife 30 but dont know if that could be mounted.I have my reef tanks lights mounted (see pic)








Looks like I might need a new light/present  keep those good ideas coming thanks Chris


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pictures! keep them coming!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My buddy stephan is running a mh on his Crs tank and it looks really nice, you don't need a jungle just go with an open scape like hc maybe some mini pellia like those Ada tanks....

Like this: http://www.google.ca/m/search?site=...1-k0d0t0&fkt=1062&fsdt=10324&q=ada+tanks#i=52


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Liked it better on the hardwood floor on the white towel. Now that was original

Hehehehehe.

OK, I need some sleep.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*My lights are done!! so excited *

The lights are finished and look amazing they can be ajusted to any height
and are designed for easy tank access.The brackets are brushed stainless steel and look great with the tank.Next project aquascaping


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooooo....ahhhh...I love the light setup. Dang, now I'm thinking open top.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oooooo....ahhhh...I love the light setup. Dang, now I'm thinking open top.


Its going to be great for water changes,I cant wait until its clear and planted


----------



## edikpok (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good, Sherry! Just the way described it last night!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Its going to be great for water changes,I cant wait until its clear and planted


Looks awesome!! Love the nightlights as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great.....  It's not leaking yet??


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Looks great.....  It's not leaking yet??


Oh Ed you naughty one!! No its not LOL and im sure it never will  cant wait till you see what Athena and I will do to it on Tues,you coming over after work?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*New pics up *

Finally have everything hooked up and cycled and the CRS have moved into their new home and are loving it.I dont have C02 yet but will buy one mid january.Despite that plants are doing great.Thanks to Alym and Ed and Debbie and Frank for the great plants.Thank you April for the amazing micro rasboras and Ed for letting me take some of yours I will finish the fissiden wall today.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Looking great!! Can't wait to see the fissidens to all grow thick..._


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks!*



euroamg said:


> _Looking great!! Can't wait to see the fissidens to all grow thick..._


Here is a full shot of the system as requested by Alym 
Underneath is a 15 Gallon with Firepainted Reds!
































Sherry


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------



## shungo (Apr 21, 2010)

looks really good!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how did you do the lights??? Did you make that holding fixture or buy it??


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> how did you do the lights??? Did you make that holding fixture or buy it??


The lights are a coralife fixture and they are attached by a bracket I had custom made.It has two bracket attched on the top with two brushed stainless steel pipes that a bending machine curved over top.The bracked are atached at the back of the stand and you can select and change any height you want 
sherry


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, I like the light bracket....


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

*Rimless Crs tank update *

My tank has been coming along great and the CRS have been in the set up for a month now.All the berried CRS had their babies and new babies are popping up everywhere!I lost count at 48 babies.The plants are growing like crazy with no c02 or dosing,it must be the ADA!Thanks to Alym for the last load of plants


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh wow nice looking tank and crs =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice SSS =)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks pretty good you're on your way to a tank full of shrimp soon!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's a very awesome setup you got going sherry!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> That's a very awesome setup you got going sherry!


Thanks .........


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> very nice SSS =)


hmmmm Wonder  where that came from "wink wink"


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> hmmmm Wonder  where that came from "wink wink"


lol i'm clueless your guess is just as good as mine  very nice setup Sherry! and Alym with his generous plants =P


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank...


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

*drools*.. one day hopefully i can get a setup like yours. i love that you have a second section for the second tank right inside the cabinet.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice setup Sherry.

BTW - Cookies were great


----------

